# Vacation



## Crothian (Aug 6, 2004)

Not that it matters much to anyone but I'll be gone for almost the next week.  Yes, no EN World, no internet, no posting.  But It will be 4 days of gaming and hanging with some really cool people from these parts and others.  Later y'all!!


----------



## Mark (Aug 6, 2004)

Have fun!


----------



## Asmo (Aug 6, 2004)

Let us know if you had a good time!

Asmo


----------



## diaglo (Aug 6, 2004)

have fun.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Aug 6, 2004)

Have fun! Don't forget to write! We'll miss you! 

 OK, now that he's gone, it's our chance to catch up with Crothian! 
 What if someone creates a dummy login, give everyone the ID and password, and then we all login with it and try to see how many posts we can get in one week while he's away? Imagine whole threads with nothing but one user ID carrying on entire conversations with itself. Of couse, it'd probably never work, Crothian will come back and leave us in the dust anyway...


----------



## Hand of Evil (Aug 6, 2004)

Hope you have a good one!  

I am just trying to make it these last days myself, then I am off for two weeks!  This one I need, about to go postal with crap at work!


----------



## BSF (Aug 6, 2004)

Have a great vacation Crothian!


----------



## Krug (Aug 7, 2004)

Have mucho fun! Tell us about your games!


----------



## HellHound (Aug 7, 2004)

Take care, Chris!

Enjoy the vacation, and the gaming!

Looking forward to seeing you again in Indy!


----------



## fba827 (Aug 7, 2004)

Great, now that he is gone, maybe the rest of us can finally get a word in edge wise


----------



## DaveStebbins (Aug 7, 2004)

Now's my chance! All I have to do is make about 250 posts per day while Crothian's gone and, when he gets back, I'll be less than 20,000 posts behind!


Hope you have a great time, Crothian.


----------



## fba827 (Aug 7, 2004)

The more I think about it, the more i think it's good he said something.. we'd all be wondering "what happened to Crothian - he's not always here this week... should we call the hosptals and police stations to check for him -- and then we'd have an international search on our hands as all EN Worlders searched for him like some global CSI episode ;-)

sorry, long night.. brain is fried...


----------



## HellHound (Aug 7, 2004)

Nah, once panic set in, someone would have posted a "what happened to Crothian" thread here, and I already knew he was heading out on Vacation (he mentioned it in another thread where we were talking about timeliness of upcoming reviews).


----------



## pogre (Aug 8, 2004)

Have fun!



Maybe the boards will speed up now


----------



## Crothian (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm back and very tired...17 hours in a car followed by three days of gaming and then anoother 14 hours in said car is more tireing then it sounds.


----------



## Gnarlo (Aug 11, 2004)

HellHound said:
			
		

> Nah, once panic set in, someone would have posted a "what happened to Crothian" thread here




And you know it would have devolved into a flame war over whether pre-15K Crothian was best, or whether ENWorld made a mistake releasing the 20K Crothian so soon; and sooner or later Diaglo would have chimed in to say that he's not read any Crothian since the 300-baud aucoustic Crothian.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 11, 2004)

Now that was damn funny!!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 12, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm back and very tired...17 hours in a car followed by three days of gaming and then anoother 14 hours in said car is more tireing then it sounds.



Wow, that's how you get to 20K posts boys and girls!  Look at that dedication!  !4 hours in a car and does he sleep!  No he goes and links up with his precious ENworld! 

Glad to see your back buddy.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 12, 2004)

Glad to be back!!

I will say dipite having access to the net all weekend I only logged on once to show Piratecat something.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 12, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I will say dipite having access to the net all weekend I only logged on once to show Piratecat something.



Slacker...


----------

